# Question about valve train timing



## MordyT (May 6, 2012)

I have a Audi with a 2.8L 30 valve engine. The valves have been replaced by the machine shop after the timing belt broke and bent all the valves. I am attempting to re-assemble the engine, but have run into a issue.

I made a mark on the crankshaft when the heads were off so I know where TDC (top dead center) for cylinder 1 is. I have installed the camshaft holding tool and I want to bring number 1 piston back up to top dead center. However, the exaust valves are open, so when I raise the piston it contacts the valves. Obviously I cannot bring the piston back to TDC to install the belt.

I would have suspected that I reversed the camshafts from bank to bank, however, in order to do that I would have had to switched the timing gears to the other ends of the cams. In additon to the cams having no provisons for this, I left the gears on.

I am hoping someone here will be able to tell me how to allign these cams.

Thank,
Mordy


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Deferring to the experts listed below*

On this forum: Slimjimn?

On PassatWorld: PZ

Both are pro's with tons of experience: do it for a living.

GL!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

1) Cyl 3 is used for TDC
2)) The keyways on the cams are aligned with the little triangle notches on the cam bearings to indicate TDC. See the picture below.











3) When installing the heads, rotate the crank about 30 degrees CW or CCW (remember which) to get the pistons away from the valves. At this point, no piston will contact any valve. Once the heads are in and head bolts torqued, then install the cam bar and rotate the crank back into position, installing the crank pin.


----------



## MordyT (May 6, 2012)

02GLXWag6stk said:


> On this forum: Slimjimn?
> 
> On PassatWorld: PZ
> 
> ...


Appreciate the heads up!



tryin2vw said:


> 1) Cyl 3 is used for TDC
> 2)) The keyways on the cams are aligned with the little triangle notches on the cam bearings to indicate TDC. See the picture below.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Really really much. I will try this tomorrow and let you know how it goes. But just from the countless hours I spent looking at this trying to figure it out I think that will work.


----------

